# Dashcams, why don't you have one? Wrong. There is -no- reason not to have one.



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

If you don't have a dashcam, you *will* come to regret it one day, period.

Think about it: You intentionally drive in the riskiest areas, at the riskiest times, around the riskiest people. Not having a cam in that situation is guaranteeing you will one day be giving a deposition while thinking 'Gee, if only I'd had a dashcam, I wouldn't be here right now." That's a promise.

I say this as a former security guard who rigged up a VHS camcorder and lapel mic, who became a cop who spent $1600 of my own money equipping my broke ass small town cruiser with an in car video system, who is now an Uber driver running an interior and exterior camera for free.

Oh wait, did I say free? Yes, I did. I use two old cell phones, and the CaroO dashcam app, which is fantastic, and free. Starts recording automatically, stops automatically, and continuously records GPS position and speed, and audio. If you upgrade to the paid version, a whopping $4.50 investment, it unlocks additional camera modes, and the ability to interface with a Bluetooth OBD2 dongle for full Blackbox functionality. I haven't upgraded yet, but I will.

In my 2 months driving for Uber, I have had a drunk faceplant into my car while crossing the street and start screaming that I'd hit them, and had a rider claim I made inappropriate suggestions to her to try to get out of a $60 fare. When I responded, "I have it on video", the bullshit came to a screeching halt. The drunk went to jail (his caterwauling had attracted some bike cops), the girl ran.

Where would I be if I hadn't had the video? Thankfully, I don't have to worry about the answer to that, because I did have video. Where would you be?

Seriously, if you don't have an old smartphone lying around, grab one off Craigslist, your local buy sell trade group on face book, or your local crackhead. You don't need cell service for it, it just needs to function.

There's no reason to be running without one, and millions of reasons to have one.

Added bonus: My insurance gives me a hefty discount for having one.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> If you don't have a dashcam, you *will* come to regret it one day, period.
> 
> Think about it: You intentionally drive in the riskiest areas, at the riskiest times, around the riskiest people. Not having a cam in that situation is guaranteeing you will one day be giving a deposition while thinking 'Gee, if only I'd had a dashcam, I wouldn't be here right now." That's a promise.
> 
> ...


Wow! I can't tell you how delighted I am with your comments. You are 100% correct. I began using a dual-channel dashcam a few weeks after I started driving for U/L. And for me, the added bonus is that I can check in on how my teenage son is comporting himself behind the wheel.

Believe it or not, there are some who suggest that a dashcam many lead to lower ratings. However, paxs like the extra security and safety a cam provides for both rider and pax. I'm in my 18th week of only 5-star ratings and my overall rating is 4.98.

As inexpensive as dashcams are anymore, it is pure folly to drive for U/L without one.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Wow! I can't tell you how delighted I am with your comments. You arte 100% correct. I began using a dual-channel dashcam a few weeks after I started driving for U/L. And for me, the added bonus is that I can check in on how my teenage son is comporting himself behind the wheel.
> 
> Believe it or not, there are some who suggest that a dashcam many lead to lower ratings. However, paxs like the extra security and safety a cam provides for both rider and pax. I'm in my 18th week of only 5-star ratings and my overall rating is 4.98.
> 
> As inexpensive as dashcams are anymore, it is pure folly to drive for U/L without one.


Yeah, I've had one passenger complain about the interior camera. Given that he'd been bragging about taking uber because of a dewy where he fought the cops, I simply said, "Here we are!" and pulled over. He said "What? What's this place?"

It's where your ride ends, get out.

And yeah, as the herder of two teenage boys, I've noticed a marked improvement in gas mileage since the cameras went in


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> Yeah, I've had one passenger complain about the interior camera. Given that he'd been bragging about taking uber because of a dewy where he fought the cops, I simply said, "Here we are!" and pulled over. He said "What? What's this place?"
> 
> It's where your ride ends, get out.


Beautifully played. It's simple - if someone doesn't like riding in your car for whatever reason, the brake is on the left and the door handle works perfectly...get the **** out! In the final analysis it's your car and you're under no obligation to keep anyone in it who you're uncomfortable with.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Just what I need.. more phones on my dash.. 

Some useful websites on the subject...
*
3 Dash Cam Apps For Android, Compared: Which One Can Protect You Best?*
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/dash-cam-android-comparison/

*Action Cam - A Dashboard Camera For Windows Phone 8*
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/action-cam-a-dashboard-camera-for-windows-phone-8/

*Smartphones as Dash Cams (forum)*
https://forum.dashcamtalk.com/forums/smartphones-as-dash-cams.20/

For anyone driving at night however, a real dash cam with good night vision may be necessary.

*How To Choose The Right Dashcam For Your Car*
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-choose-the-right-dashcam-for-your-car/

*The Best Dash Cam*
http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-dash-cam/

*Dashboard Camera Reviews*
http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/

I read a lot of good reviews on the BlackVue dashcams (such as the DR650GW-2CH) as they have quality video day or night, however the latest model is rather pricey ($300-400 for each camera). They are also designed to record when the car is in park or turned off.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Just what I need.. more phones on my dash..
> 
> Some useful websites on the subject...
> *
> ...


Yes, the DR650GW-2CH is an awesome unit. But even at $400, if it gets a driver out of one sticky encounter, it has paid for itself.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Just what I need.. more phones on my dash..
> 
> Some useful websites on the subject...
> *
> ...


I think that your first link is where I found CaroO 

As to the night vision issue, I'm concerned about issues that have been reported, like on board IR lights reflecting off the windshield, effectively writing out the camera, getting glared out by oncoming traffic. To be honest, I just counter darkness by being rather scrupulous in my bright usage.

Here's a video of me finding a cat in the middle of the road at 0330 after a night of Ubering, to give you an idea (one word about my girlie squeals, and I'll post your cell phone at the local frat house): 




Perfect? No. Gets the job done well for free? Yup.

$100 for the cat, by the way. The cam helped there too, proved I hadn't stolen it.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Example of when dashcams can come in handy:


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Right now I use my GoPro, but I'm looking for a good but inexpensive dual camera system.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Beur said:


> Right now I use my GoPro, but I'm looking for a good but inexpensive dual camera system.


GoPro, huh? How's that work for you?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> GoPro, huh? How's that work for you?


Works out great, but only records audio in the cabin, I'd like to have both.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Example of when dashcams can come in handy:


Yes. THIS is WHY I have a dash cam that also covers what's going on inside the car.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Example of when dashcams can come in handy:


Uber paid for the damages because it was caught on video. Otherwise, they would have fought it and eventually spit $200.00, which doesn't fix shit.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

What about prosecutions of those that damaged his property? Otherwise these ******-bags learn nothing.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Beur said:


> Works out great, but only records audio in the cabin, I'd like to have both.


Yeah, dual channel is the way to go, for sure.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, dual channel is the way to go, for sure.


The cabin auto is nice, but I'd also like the video. Don't have an extra $400 to invest in a top of the line unit, so long for a decent low end.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

mg I just bought one and it was delivered today.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G30W71G/?tag=ubne0c-20

I got this one.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> mg I just bought one and it was delivered today.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G30W71G/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> I got this one.


I'm not familiar with that model. Would you mind reporting back to us on how that device performs after you've used it for a while?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm not familiar with that model. Would you mind reporting back to us on how that device performs after you've used it for a while?


Will do.. so far its really easy to use.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

What's the best dual cam at night for a reasonable price? If I decide to keep driving I'm investing in one and I only drive nights.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> What's the best dual cam at night for a reasonable price? If I decide to keep driving I'm investing in one and I only drive nights.


I haven't found a night cam that has good rating and is reasonably priced.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Once again, nights with just the cellphone are really not that bad. For interior, I just turn on the dome lights if things seem odd, everything shows up just fine. 

Really, don't wait or save up for a dashcam. You can always upgrade later, but a cheap ass dashcam is better than none.


----------



## kuber10 (Apr 5, 2015)

Look up wiretapping laws in your state to make sure you're not breaking them by recording pax audio. here in PA, you need pax concent to record audio. My lawyer said to post a "you are being recorded " sign in my car. 
http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/recording-phone-calls-and-conversations


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

kuber10 said:


> Look up wiretapping laws in your state to make sure you're not breaking them by recording pax audio. here in PA, you need pax concent to record audio. My lawyer said to post a "you are being recorded " sign in my car.
> http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/recording-phone-calls-and-conversations


You're not recording phone calls nor are you wiretapping and there is no expectation of privacy in a car for hire. You're lawyer is giving you CYA advice.


----------



## kuber10 (Apr 5, 2015)

You obviously didn't click on the link and read the first sentence. Best of luck to you.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Texas just needs one party consent. I'm covered.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

kuber10 said:


> Look up wiretapping laws in your state to make sure you're not breaking them by recording pax audio. here in PA, you need pax concent to record audio. My lawyer said to post a "you are being recorded " sign in my car.
> http://www
> 
> 
> ...


My state is a one party state, I'm good.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

AZ is one-party consent. I'm covered. But even if I lived in a two-party consent state, I'd still use a dashcam. It's my car. I'll do as I please.


----------



## neilmilson (May 13, 2015)

Dashboard camera is very useful in some situations. For example, if this is accident, dashboard camera and car video recorder will record the whole event and explain who is responsible for the accident. And if you have teenagers driving, it will record his driving so that you can remind him for safe drving.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I think I found my dash cam system, Google for other reviews of a video quality and cam.






http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LLUPCCE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

If you don't have a dashcam, you *will* come to regret it one day, period. <--- that day came today.
mivue 538 <-- that cam my friend reccomend.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

igor l said:


> If you don't have a dashcam, you *will* come to regret it one day, period. <--- that day came today.
> mivue 538 <-- that cam my friend reccomend.


So what happened?

I need to get a dashcam. The car ran a red light, I was this close to an accident.

Another car decided to back up in traffic.. Almost hit me.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

There is no state in the nation that prevents you from recording anything whatsoever that is going on in YOUR vehicle. It is your property. You are not breaking any laws. Besides, you're not recording a phone call in the first place, which is what wiretapping laws cover. Your lawyer isn't very good.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

barry shum said:


> Totally agree!!!!!!! As a daily Uber driver, you do not drive hundreds of miles without a good quality Dashcam. I've done my research and accidentally met this guy from a car show and found out a new brand ' Cansonic' just launched in the US. I'm using their UltraDash 310 and super satisfied with their quality, even at NIGHT! Really affordable unit with different variety at the range from $59-$150. You may find it easily from eBay or Amazon.


Just watch a video of the 310 unit, very clear at night. Found one on eBay for $89 only 5 left, they're $149 on Amazon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cansonic-Ul...62?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf596bc9ao


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm not familiar with that model. Would you mind reporting back to us on how that device performs after you've used it for a while?


Update..

So far it works well when I start the car it comes on when I shut the car off it goes off. Cool feature.

Video quality is ok.. not great. The daytime it's better than night. The lcd is pretty dark but the recorded video is watchable during night time recordings.

It records both front and back split screen and sound. However the sound sucks pretty hard. I had my window open and it distorted any sound. The bass ftpm my musoc in my car also distorted the sound.

It costs $60.. it's worth exactly that.

This will work for me as I uber very part time almost for fun.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> Update..
> 
> So far it works well when I start the car it comes on when I shut the car off it goes off. Cool feature.
> 
> ...


Excellent user review. Thanks!


----------



## DrWu (May 20, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> Oh wait, did I say free? Yes, I did. I use two old cell phones, and the CaroO dashcam app, which is fantastic, and free. Starts recording automatically, stops automatically, and continuously records GPS position and speed, and audio. If you upgrade to the paid version, a whopping $4.50 investment, it unlocks additional camera modes, and the ability to interface with a Bluetooth OBD2 dongle for full Blackbox functionality. I haven't upgraded yet, but I will..


Does CaroO record inside and outside the vehicle or is that why you're using 2 phones? Any apps out there that do both?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

DrWu said:


> Does CaroO record inside and outside the vehicle or is that why you're using 2 phones? Any apps out there that do both?


Yep, that's why I use two, haven't found an app that'll record both yet. May have something to do with how cell cameras work, because I know some dedicated units record both.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

This is what I use... clips right on to any mirror. HD video audio adjustable. $100 on EBay.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=400922888304&alt=web


----------



## DriverG (Dec 21, 2014)

Actually DrWu, you can turn on the duel picture/cam feature on your Android phone and probably similar method for Iphone. Just us google search or youtube. Here is a video for Android phones: 




Also I believe there may even be a stealth app so POX don't see the actual screen.



DrWu said:


> Does CaroO record inside and outside the vehicle or is that why you're using 2 phones? Any apps out there that do both?


----------



## DrWu (May 20, 2015)

DriverG said:


> Actually DrWu, you can turn on the duel picture/cam feature on your Android phone and probably similar method for Iphone.
> 
> Also I believe there may even be a stealth app so POX don't see the actual screen.


Yes, I'm aware of how to turn on the dual camera option on my phone, however, the camera app is limited to the amount of recording it can do, its not really condusive to using it for this purpose. I went ahead and purchased a cheap dual camera dashcam off of amazon, so far its working pretty well.


----------



## Pier28 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey everyone, I have quite the passion for DashCam products so I'm happy to help steer anyone in the right direction.



iDriveNashville said:


> If you don't have a dashcam, you *will* come to regret it one day, period.
> 
> Think about it: You intentionally drive in the riskiest areas, at the riskiest times, around the riskiest people. Not having a cam in that situation is guaranteeing you will one day be giving a deposition while thinking 'Gee, if only I'd had a dashcam, I wouldn't be here right now." That's a promise.


+1 once you have a dashcam you can't imagine driving without one.



KeJorn said:


> Just what I need.. more phones on my dash..
> 
> *Smartphones as Dash Cams (forum)*
> forum.dashcamtalk /forums/smartphones-as-dash-cams.20/
> ...


A smartphone as a dashcam isn't a good idea long term.
1) They are not designed to be in use 24/7 and it will over heat or die
2) It's not a set it and forget operation, a true dashcam is a work horse and you know it's always working
3) humans are lazy and won't always hookup the phone to record every time, all the time. 
Any one of the reasons above will result in you missing the moment of truth



Desert Driver said:


> Yes, the DR650GW-2CH is an awesome unit. But even at $400, if it gets a driver out of one sticky encounter, it has paid for itself.


Blackvue products have low bitrate, and over heating issues. They don't have the best night quality unless you install the hacked Russian firmware. (not easy to do either)



Beur said:


> Right now I use my GoPro, but I'm looking for a good but inexpensive dual camera system.


Using an action camera as a dashcam is a bad idea. The battery will over heat and balloon up when baking in the sun. The constant charge/discharge cycles will make it fail. It's best to find a dashcam that has a super capacitor rather than a battery.



Beur said:


> I haven't found a night cam that has good rating and is reasonably priced.


The Street Guardian SG9665GC has outstanding low light night quality. (Sony Exmor Sensor) The super capacitor and all metal lens housing means it wont warp in the sun either. You'll be able to read license plates and identify faces in all your videos. (crystal clear focus/sharp) Say you're with Uber for a hookup as well.



Beur said:


> I think I found my dash cam system, Google for other reviews of a video quality and cam.
> 
> amazon /dp/B00LLUPCCE/?tag=ubne0c-20


There really isn't a good dual channel dashcam right now. The Vico ambarella based dual channel systems are limited to using a low bitrate and SDK only supports average sensors. For the premium price, you won't get premium video unfortunately.


----------



## DrWu (May 20, 2015)

Pier28 said:


> The Street Guardian SG9665GC has outstanding low light night quality. (Sony Exmor Sensor) The super capacitor and all metal lens housing means it wont warp in the sun either. You'll be able to read license plates and identify faces in all your videos. (crystal clear focus/sharp) Say you're with Uber for a hookup as well..


Who will give us a discount for saying we're with Uber?

Also, how is the audio on this unit? Since it can't record video in the car, high quality audio would be imperative. I'm a creepy 45 year old guy, driving drunk college girls around at 2am... I need to make sure I have solid evidence that nothing unseemly happens in my car.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SirDavidsr said:


> This is what I use... clips right on to any mirror. HD video audio adjustable. $100 on EBay.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=400922888304&alt=web


Looks nice! How's the night time performance of this cam?


----------



## Pier28 (Jun 8, 2015)

DrWu said:


> Who will give us a discount for saying we're with Uber?
> 
> Also, how is the audio on this unit? Since it can't record video in the car, high quality audio would be imperative. I'm a creepy 45 year old guy, driving drunk college girls around at 2am... I need to make sure I have solid evidence that nothing unseemly happens in my car.


The rules say I'm not allowed to spam on here so all I can say I please contact us directly. I'm not able to post links yet either since I just joined.
http://shop.pier28.com/index.php/contacts/
(I'm Jon). I don't want to derail anything here. 

The SG9665GC microphone/audio is extremely sensitive. I'd give it a 10/10. Check out the amazon reviews and dashcamtalk. Dan & Night performance is second to non. You'll be able to read license plates and see facial detail in any conditions.


----------



## hortiz (Jun 8, 2015)

SirDavidsr said:


> This is what I use... clips right on to any mirror. HD video audio adjustable. $100 on EBay.


hey buddy i want to know the performance of the camera too, i'm thinking to buy this model is the best for the price on the market


----------



## Pier28 (Jun 8, 2015)

SirDavidsr said:


> This is what I use... clips right on to any mirror. HD video audio adjustable. $100 on EBay.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=400922888304&alt=web





hortiz said:


> hey buddy i want to know the performance of the camera too, i'm thinking to buy this model is the best for the price on the market


I wouldn't expect to be able to read license plates or make out facial details with that product. Based on the specs you can expect a whole lot of noise, and useless night footage.

That mirror is also not a certified rear view mirror to use in the USA. (Thin Glass and a loose attachment over existing mirror doesn't meet safety standards) I wouldn't risk the potential legal damage.

FYI: Falcon Zero is a known Gorilla marketing campaign scammer company. They use buyamazonreviews. to inflate very generic products on Amazon.
Read here for more. http://forum.dashcamtalk.com/threads/are-amazon-reviews-trustworthy.10460/


----------



## hortiz (Jun 8, 2015)

any other suggestion for dual dash cam? and discrete like the rearview mirror


----------



## Blg D (Jun 5, 2015)

Simon said:


> Update..
> 
> So far it works well when I start the car it comes on when I shut the car off it goes off. Cool feature.
> 
> ...


I just ordered this and will have it tomorrow. I am just starting this uber thing and I keep reading stuff on here that now has me terrified. LOL


----------



## Pier28 (Jun 8, 2015)

hortiz said:


> any other suggestion for dual dash cam? and discrete like the rearview mirror


I use two SGZC12RC in my own personal car. (about as discreet as it gets) Here are some photos.
https://forum.dashcamtalk.com/threads/sg9665gc-or-sgzc12rc.11749/#post-151433


----------



## DrWu (May 20, 2015)

Pier28 said:


> I use two SGZC12RC in my own personal car. (about as discreet as it gets) Here are some photos.
> https://forum.dashcamtalk.com/threads/sg9665gc-or-sgzc12rc.11749/#post-151433


dude, that's like $400 worth of cameras, I guess it helps that you own/work at a store that sells these. For your average uber driver though, thats a tough nut to swallow. I'm trying to justify spending $200.... $400 would be quite a stretch.


----------



## Pier28 (Jun 8, 2015)

DrWu said:


> dude, that's like $400 worth of cameras, I guess it helps that you own/work at a store that sells these. For your average uber driver though, thats a tough nut to swallow. I'm trying to justify spending $200.... $400 would be quite a stretch.


The Panorama X2 is a good option if you don't mind the main unit (DVR/Screen) being behind the rearview mirror. The 3-wire power, and battery discharge prevention is also built in so you can have true 24/7 pre-buffered motion detection/g-sensor parking mode.


----------



## hortiz (Jun 8, 2015)

Blg D said:


> I just ordered this and will have it tomorrow. I am just starting this uber thing and I keep reading stuff on here that now has me terrified. LOL


Dude!.. me too. I'm starting to uber tomorrow


----------

